
How well do facial recognition algorithms cope with a million strangers? - ohjeez
http://www.washington.edu/news/2016/06/23/how-well-do-facial-recognition-algorithms-cope-with-a-million-strangers/
======
etiam
“We need to test facial recognition on a planetary scale to enable practical
applications”

I find that line of thinking disturbing.

